# wixey for router lift



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Is anyone using the Wixey WR525 with a router lift? Especially with the JessEm Mast-R-Lift II. How do you like it? Is it accurate? Any issues? Worth installing?

There seem to be 2 styles in the various sales sites though most of the pictures show the one with a metal backing plate. However, the Wixey page shows a different style. I think the newer one is black with no metal plate (it takes AAA batteries). The newer one is called "Type 2" in the instructions but none of the sales sites are clear on what they are selling. Some do say "takes AAA batteries" so I assume they are selling a type 2. It looks like wixey might be dumping the type 1 for cheap.

So, if you have one, is it the type that takes AAA or coin cell batteries?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> Is anyone using the Wixey WR525 with a router lift? Especially with the JessEm Mast-R-Lift II. How do you like it? Is it accurate? Any issues? Worth installing?
> 
> There seem to be 2 styles in the various sales sites though most of the pictures show the one with a metal backing plate. However, the Wixey page shows a different style. I think the newer one is black with no metal plate (it takes AAA batteries). The newer one is called "Type 2" in the instructions but none of the sales sites are clear on what they are selling. Some do say "takes AAA batteries" so I assume they are selling a type 2. It looks like wixey might be dumping the type 1 for cheap.
> 
> So, if you have one, is it the type that takes AAA or coin cell batteries?


go low tech... less to go wrong...
no calibration...
doesn't break down...
doesn't need batteries..
great for setting the fence too...
cheap...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

appreciate the advice but I'd really like to hear from people that are using it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> appreciate the advice but I'd really like to hear from people that are using it.


got it...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Phil..

Here's Wixey's FAQ on the type 2

Wixey.com - Remote Router Readout - FAQ

I have a type 1 installed on a PRL V2 and a Milwaukee 3 1/2hp router. I've had it going
on 5 years give or take. 
Installation was relatively painless, straightforward no special tools needed. ONLY problem I've had with it is that it will turn on by itself at times when I turn the router on. I was in touch with wixey but the problem never really was resolved. Over the years
it actually seems to have gotten better and seldom turns on by itself now. With this single issue, battery life sucked *L*....but again, lately, not so bad. 
Accurate? yep, reliable? yep, is it worth the money? yep. 
Would I do it again? probably not. I've gotten so used to the micro-adjustment wheel on the PRL that I seldom have a need for the Wixey.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks bill! Since I'm just putting the finishing touches on my Incra LS Positioner table (what a monster) I thought it worthwhile looking into this. My eyesight isn't the best these days and looking at a numeric readout is definitely easier than squinting for the fine lines of a ruler or such. I currently use the wixey mini height gauge and like watching as I dial in the exact height (+/- .002") with my lift. Not having to get the gauge out and set it up might be a time saver. I have the JessEM MastRLiftII which allows me very precise height adjustments so I might well wind up using it the way you do though for now I still like to have a "second opinion" on the bit height.

And for everyone, I'm not so much into getting down to a thousands of an inch stuff as I am the ease of measuring the intended bit height.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well there ya go Phil... if having the Wixey readout allows you to get the accuracy you like to work with more easily, then by all means I'd say get one. They are not outrageously expensive, unquestionably accurate and easy to read. Currently mine is mounted on the front of my router table. Were I to use it more than I do, I would definitely look to mounting the readout somewhere that I could just glance up to see the screen. It looks like the "Type2" makes use of a cat5 cable. This will allow you the advantage of mounting the readout just about anywhere you'd like for ease of viewing and use..


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Wixey Tools, I have three different measuring Wixey Tools. They are great for me. Very accurate and easy to use. I have the one you are showing. I use on my router tools and on my saw blase as well. The set up is a snap. I use on of Wixey Tools to set my angles on my Table saw and on my metal Chop Saw and also on my Sliding Miter saw. These are very accurate and quick to use. Would i recommend these, YES. 

If you buy all three together, the price is much better. Go to Amazon or Ebay and look for them.


----------



## Nicknurse (Feb 22, 2015)

Okay Stick, where did you get that thing? Thank you. Charlie


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nicknurse said:


> Okay Stick, where did you get that thing? Thank you. Charlie


found that one Woodcrafters.. comes in digital also...
it's called a *Router Depth Gauge* and it's made by Trend

http://www.rockler.com/depth-gauge
http://woodworker.com/router-bit-depth-gauge-mssu-158-684.asp

Wixey makes one too...

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/153811/Wixey-Mini-Digital-Height-Gauge-WR-25.aspx


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I was thinking about putting one on my router lift and table. I was looking at the model with 6" travel. Since the lifts don't move any more than this. 

Does anyone know of any reason to get a model with a longer travel?

Al


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmmm, interesting question, Al. As long as you can position the sensor and the scale so there is enough travel, I don't see why not. In a commercial lift there is an easy/obvious attachment point. With your router lift design, you should be able to attach it to the lift gantry (not sure if that's the correct term). 

So, I pulled the trigger and ordered it - a little more than $50 so it's worth a try. It looks like some places still have type 1 which uses a coin cell. I ordered what I believe to be type 2 which takes 2 AAA batteries. At least that's what the pictures show. Next order of business is to figure out where best to place the readout. I'm thinking some sort of riser arm on the side or back. Visible while I turn the lift crank and set up so I can fold it down if needed. I'll do a review once I get it installed and working.


----------



## Nicknurse (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, I tried for a week to find a Router Depth Gauge, the Trend model. I actually drove 45 minutes to the other side of Franklin County to pick one up. Rockler said they'd have it. Got there an the salesman looked at me like I was an idiot. He told me "that piece of crap? I'm not selling it." He did have a $25.00 digital one, but I didn't buy it. I found the plan to build my own of wood from; Woodworking with the Router; by; Bill Hyliton and Fred Matlack.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this 
Woodcraft store here has it on the shelf..


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Got my wixey on Saturday (way fast delivery!) but couldn't get to it until last night. Installed it on my lift. That was a tedious process because I had to drill holes in the lift. The instructions are for "adults" - ie you have to use your brain. Fortunately, I have one so it all worked out. Tested it and found it was way off. Fussed with getting the scale perpendicular to the router plate and finally got it to within 2/1000 of an inch agreement with the other wixey height gauge (the one that's a "piece of crap") so I declared victory. Spent today getting it into the router table. I have a dinner date with my wife so tomorrow I hope to make some sawdust with it. First project is a set tounged rabbet drawers.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Ooo instructions for adults? I'm out.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

So, I've had 2 days using the router table with the wixey gauge and I am very happy with it. I built 5 drawers for the router table using a lock rabbet (don't know why I called it a tongued rabbet, brain f*rt no doubt). The wixey made it super easy to set the bit height so I got perfect joints. No trial and error needed - I dialed it in with the first try. I used a variant of the quarter, quarter, quarter approach. I'll post on this separately.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Phil..
> 
> I have a type 1 installed on a PRL V2 and a Milwaukee 3 1/2hp router. I've had it going
> on 5 years give or take. .............................................................
> Would I do it again? probably not. I've gotten so used to the micro-adjustment wheel on the PRL that I seldom have a need for the Wixey.


I heard that ALL the way down here in Houston.

Thanks for being honest.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Nicknurse said:


> Well, I tried for a week to find a Router Depth Gauge, the Trend model. I actually drove 45 minutes to the other side of Franklin County to pick one up. Rockler said they'd have it. Got there an the salesman looked at me like I was an idiot. He told me "that piece of crap? I'm not selling it." He did have a $25.00 digital one, but I didn't buy it. I found the plan to build my own of wood from; Woodworking with the Router; by; Bill Hyliton and Fred Matlack.


I tend to think the one your building is going to limit where you can use it. Too wide and sets on two legs in two different places other than where the measurement is needed. 

Might want to look into one like this. I use it everywhere.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Me Too*

Due to reading this thread I decided to buy a Wixey for one of my router lifts. I was going to buy a knock off but decided to go with the unit that uses AA batteries. 

After looking at how the unit attaches. I was a little surprised the mounts are somewhat less than high tech. Haven't mounted it yet but may post here when I do.

Thanks for the thread

Al


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, I hear you about the mount. Basically just an L bracket which I had to gently persuade to exactly 90 degrees with a precision tool:








and getting the scale to be exactly perpendicular to the router plate took a bit of fussing but in the end it seems to be pretty accurate.

I do like the magnet attachment though. That makes it so you have some flexibility in location of L bracket.

I would have gladly paid more for a mount that you could adjust with a screw.


----------



## Cetacea (Mar 19, 2018)

I know this thread is 3 years old. I just got a Jessem Mast-R-Lift II and was considering the Wixey router gauge. Does anyone have any pictures of how they installed it on this lift? Where did you mount the digital readout?


----------

